# kernel re-emergen (geloest)

## Sindbad

hallo, ich habe versehentlich meine sourcen geloescht und ein erneutes 

emerge gentoo-sources  ohne vorheriges unmergen mit nachtraeglichem patches einspielen  

gibt mir dann die meldung

das die patches schon drinn waeren, 

reiser4 tuxonice. 

make menukonfig

ein vorkonfiguriertes menuefile

zb meine uralte netzwerkkarte

ausserdem werden die patches nicht im menue angezeigt  

vermutlich liegt also eine konfigurationsdatei

irgendwo, 

aber nicht in   usr src  da habe ich geschaut 

meine frage

wo liegt die datei 

wie bekomme ich wieder einen jungfraeulichen kernel

reicht unmergen der sources und erneutes emergen?

danke schonmalLast edited by Sindbad on Tue May 31, 2011 4:05 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Sindbad,

>wo liegt die datei

/usr/src/linux

Die Datei heist .config das ist die Kernel konfiguration.

>wie bekomme ich wieder einen jungfraeulichen kernel

>reicht unmergen der sources und erneutes emergen? 

Einen jungfraeulichen Kernel mit emerge -C kernel

also deinen Kernel bitte angeben und dann

rm -R /usr/src/linux

Danach alles wieder neu emergen.

Gruss Jörg

----------

## astaecker

Ein "make mrproper" sollte wohl auch reichen.

----------

## Sindbad

mrproper, geht das auch, wenn keine Kernelquellen mehr da sind? 

emerge -C kernel habe ich ausprobiert und hat gut geklappt.

Danke.

----------

## astaecker

 *Sindbad wrote:*   

> mrproper, geht das auch, wenn keine Kernelquellen mehr da sind?

 

Nein, da es einen Funktion im Makefile der Kernelquellen ist.

----------

## Sindbad

Ok, danke.

----------

